# Gheenoe with a mud motor



## dixieriverrat (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello, 
I'm new to micro skiffs and new to the forum. I've been thinking about buying a Gheenoe and putting a small mud motor on it. It would probably be a small long tail, such as a stump jumper or one of the Thai rigs. I would use it for duck hunting, frogging and trapping. Does anybody have any experience running a Gheenoe with a mud motor? Thank you. 
Ash


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard!

There are a couple guys on here with gheenoe's and mud motors and the common theme is lower hp. 

TomFL had a LTail on a 13' - do some digging in the threads and you'll find them.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

I run one a 15'4" with a 5.5 HP Scavanger mud motor. Works very well. I have also had the same motor on a 13' and liked the set up too. Great for the small creeks and rivers around FL.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Beavertail 6.5 HP on a lowsider (also run it on a hisider). The lowsider has a graphite/epoxy coated bottom. It will run through mules foot (spatterdock) white waterlilly and hydrilla. It will travel about 9 mph with open throttle. So far it has been all I could ask for.

Frank_S


----------



## dixieriverrat (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the quick response.


----------



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

I've run a longtail and surface drive on the back of my Classic and both worked great. If you're going to go with a longtail, I would recommend the stump jumper. 

Here's some advice I gave another guy on a different forum...Because of the gheenoe's tapered design and lack of a flat bottom, the "longer" long tails tend to "push" the boat through turns, making it difficult to turn sharp or quickly. The reason I recommend the stump jumper or one of similar design (by the way, I have no affiliation with these whatsoever...never even seen one in person, just speaking on behalf of the motor's design and specs) is because it's smaller in size/weight, and designed to be used on smaller boats. Aside from the obvious benefits of decreased weight in the transom, the shorter shaft length will decrease that "push" affect, and allow you to turn more quickly. I've also seen on boats with narrower transoms (like yours) that the boat can "dig in" to the water when making these slow, wide turns, causing the boat to take on water. Another benefit I see in this design is the ability to operate the motor (comfortably) while sitting down, which is a heck of a lot safer--and more stable--than standing while driving. Just my .02, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I run a B-60 RiverHawk with a 23hp LT Mudbuddy. I want to put a 23hp Surface Drive on the back but I don't know if it can handle the extra weight.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Any one besides duckdawg got a Surface Drive on there boat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never seen one with a surface drive.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ask a man named Pugar


----------



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

Superdave, have you looked at the Copperhead SD's? They've got an 18hp model out that weighs 135lbs. That being said, if you're already running a 23 longtail, the 10 pounds extra of the SD shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

that gheenoe pugar has is a sweet boat. I've been fortunate enough to test drive it. I seriously considered buying it but opted for an aluminum boat as I do periodically run stumpy areas.

Thinking of hanging a 10 hp SD on the back of a 15'6" for HP restricted areas. I currently have a 6.5 on a 15'4, gets the job done but it is slow as sin. works good for grinding through the muck and veggies though!


----------



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

rummya87, the Classic with the 10hp SD is the same setup I'm running (for the same reason, and possibly the same area), and I love it.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

i remember seeing your boat in the other post! that's a great looking boat. I called Gil and asked him about putting the copperhead on the 15'6" and he said that it wouldn't run good because the back was too narrow and it would dig and push the bow way high. Another guy I talked to said he bought one anyways and it did that, but got it adjusted by making it really front heavy.

Anyways, what I'm getting at is if I can make it work on my current hi-sider, I'll end up much cheaper. I feel like a 15'4" would squeeze more performance out of the motor though.

Duck Dawg, do you have any videos of your boat??


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a video of Pugars old LT25 duck boat with a surface drive.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K1pHxew8SQ


----------



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

rummya84, I don't have any video of my boat, but I can tell you that in my experience, the copperhead runs great on the classic. I think the bow climb as less to do with the width of the transom, and more to do with the fact that these boats are so light. I've only experienced this when running at idle though...the second I start to accelerate and come up on plane, it's a done deal. And let me tell you, these little motors will shock you with how quickly they'll throw you up on place.

I've got to tell you, I really don't know where Gil is coming up with the idea that copperheads don't perform well on classics...I've run side by side with jonboats, and several other fiberglass "duck boats" that had copperheads on the back and my boat handles as well if not better than any of them. It will jump up on plane, turn on a dime, and push me through/over everything short of dry ground. Not to mention the fact that I'm running 24-25mph by myself, and 19-20 with 3 guys, blind, gear, and decoys.


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

i think I may have had it confused. I meant that Gil said they don't run good on the narrow transom hi-sider (15'6" i think??) and they do run good on 13's and 15'4" (wider transom 15 gheenoe??).


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Rummy - You've got the dimensions turned around: 15-6" Classic and 15-4" Hi-Sider.


----------



## robbycs (Feb 7, 2010)

That makes sense...the beam of the 15'4 Highsider is almost a foot narrower than the 15'6 Classic.


----------

